# Lost yarn end in bobbin



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Is there way to get the end of the yarn back from the bobbin if it breaks while spinning? Seems to have burried itself- any tricks of the trade?


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

If you are talking about just not begin able to "find" the end, I've been told to use scotch tape wrapped around your finger, touch around the yarn on the bobbin until an end sticks to it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep, tape is the only trick I've heard of too.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Sometimes spinning the bobbin in the opposite direction of the spun yarn will flip out the end by centrifigal force. For example, if what you were just spinning was spun "S" twist, then reverse so you're spinning the bobbin as if for "Z" twist. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

yes, it does make sense! Will try that, and the tape, as have been picking around for over and hour. Thanks!


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Did it work? This happens to me way more often than I would like to admit.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

LOL this is the biggest pain in the butt when spinning.,...drives me nuts when it happens.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope, didn't work this time.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Try a soft toothbrush to try to brush up the end. Do you know which hook you were spinning on? Concentrate in that area first.

This is so frustrating when it happens and you can't find the end


----------



## Sexy spinning (May 28, 2017)

Take the back of your orfice hook while turning your bobbin in the opposit direction, rub the hook gently up and down the bobbin. It may take some time, but it works for me!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

If all else fails....take a tiny ended crochet hook and lift up the lines of yarn one by one...it takes time but if it's your last efforts on a lovely wind of yarn....it can be worth it. I had to do this on an alpaca yarn I was spinning...no matter what I tried I could not find the end until I did this...it was really worth it! Really didn't take that long either. You could also use a thin knitting needle.


----------



## Sexy spinning (May 28, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> If all else fails....take a tiny ended crochet hook and lift up the lines of yarn one by one...it takes time but if it's your last efforts on a lovely wind of yarn....it can be worth it. I had to do this on an alpaca yarn I was spinning...no matter what I tried I could not find the end until I did this...it was really worth it! Really didn't take that long either. You could also use a thin knitting needle.


Thank you my new friend !!


----------

